# si mag v3



## kj1982 (Jan 5, 2015)

How does this sub compare to a 2005 re xxx i know they have different qualities but I've never heard a si mag I've always been curious about this sub I'm buying two whenever the presale comes i own five re xxx i like the sound powerful lows but id like it to play high bass the same can i expect better from the mags id like to hear from users who owned both subs


----------



## kj1982 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## kj1982 (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone hear both subs


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Might want to post the question this thread:

Awesome he is bringing this subwoofer back!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/170195-si-mag-v3-re-release.html


----------

